# Artist Looking for fulfillment company to work with



## GregDampier (May 4, 2010)

I am looking for a quality minded fulfillment company that can do DTG or Dye Sublimation on apparel or both processes. especially that uses the deco-network software. I do retail level art with a vintage style and have been an art director as well as a designer all over the country. You can see my work on my web site at Greg Dampier - Welcome to Greg Dampier’s Website - Home of an award winning Illustrator, established in 1961. - Illustration / Graphic Design / Commercial Art - (863)221-4937 - Lake Wales, Florida
here are a few of my current online stores


rastathomas - Home
TheRedLine - Home
GregDampierandCo - Home

please e-mail me at greg[USER=107644]@GregDampier[/USER].com or call at 863.221.4937


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

Nice work!!!


----------



## flagshipcreation (Mar 8, 2010)

We are flagshipcreations, a dtg pod company. If you are still in need of a printer please contact us at [email protected]. We ship worldwide. The only cost is the price of the printed shirt and the shipping. We ship in 3-5 days and supply tracking numbers. LOoking forward to hearing from you

Thanks Linus


----------

